# tincture out of hash?



## T-Bone (Dec 14, 2009)

So i have made a few grams of bubble hash and it's not bad, but i want to make a tincture spray and was just wondering how much (grams) hash to alcohol (flavored vodka or grain alcohol) do i use, and can i actually use hash, will it dissolve, pure no veggie matter.
~T-Bone

thanks guys


----------



## umbra (Dec 14, 2009)

yes it will disolve. how much depends on your tastes. but 1 gram per fluid oz should get you flying real quick.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 14, 2009)

you mean like stoney breath spray ??? that sounds neat


----------



## T-Bone (Dec 14, 2009)

exactly, something for like concerts where security is high and sneaky, a little spritz spritz action and your good to go, i was thinking like grain alcohol with some of that UV blue raspberry together, all the kick with a little flavor too. just wasn't really sure if anyone has done this yet?
~T-Bone


----------

